
Self-sustaining bacteria-fueled power cell created - wamatt
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/03/170322122627.htm?utm_content=buffera9aed&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
gus_massa
In spite of the title, the article explains that the cell uses solar light,
obviously.

> _Those metabolic processes generated an electrical current -- 8 microamps
> per square centimeter of cell -- for 13 straight days._

That is 80 milliamps per square meter. I cant find the voltage. My guess is 1V
or 2V, but let's be optimistic and assume 10V. That is 800milliWats per square
meter = 0.8 W/m^2, i.e less than 1W/m^2.

For comparison a solar panel has approximately 100-200W/m^2

(If you prefer Imperial units, 0.1 per square feet vs 10-20W per square feet.)

